# Spanish fluency test



## Boston664 (Jan 12, 2008)

My card indicates that I must speak Spanish fluently. This isn't a problem, I lived in Spain when I was younger so I'm fairly confident in my language ability. Just wondering when this fluency test is given. The exam states it must be proven upon appointment - what does that mean, exactly? Neither my investigator nor HR know when the language tests are given. Thanks.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

They basically lock you in a room with a bunch of Mexicans and you have to talk your way out.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

It is up to the dept that hires you to give a test. A friend of mine had to answer questions in Spanish from a highschool Spanish teacher in the town to prove fluency. There is no standard test.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Edmizer1 said:


> It is up to the dept that hires you to give a test. A friend of mine had to answer questions in Spanish from a highschool Spanish teacher in the town to prove fluency. There is no standard test.


That's correct. Most departments will just use a Spanish speaking officer to see if you can handle a conversation.

Like any foreign language, you either speak it or you don't.


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

Boston makes you take the interview in what ever language you claim to 
speak.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

When I did it with MBTA, they a professor talked to me in spanish for a period of time, New Bedford had an officer do the test. They also asked me to translate english to spanish and vice versa


----------

